# Jumping spiders from today.



## BrentC (Jul 27, 2017)

Oly 60mm w/Raynox 250

1.



Jumping spider by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

2.



Jumping spider by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

3.



Jumping spider by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 27, 2017)

Great set.


----------



## John Hunt (Jul 28, 2017)

Nice work Brent!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 28, 2017)

Nice. Bizzare looking little guys.


----------



## BrentC (Jul 28, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Great set.





John Hunt said:


> Nice work Brent!





jcdeboever said:


> Nice. Bizzare looking little guys.



Thanks all!


----------



## Steven Dillon (Jul 28, 2017)

Brent,
I like the second one the best.


----------



## FotosbyMike (Jul 28, 2017)

Very nice shots.


----------



## BrentC (Jul 28, 2017)

Steven Dillon said:


> Brent,
> I like the second one the best.





FotosbyMike said:


> Very nice shots.



Thanks guys.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Jul 29, 2017)

That second shot is killer Brent, well done.

Dave


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jul 31, 2017)

Awesome set


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Aug 1, 2017)

Awesome detail 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 1, 2017)

#2 is my favorite too. Nicely done.


----------



## BrentC (Aug 1, 2017)

PhotoriousMe said:


> That second shot is killer Brent, well done.
> 
> Dave





ZombiesniperJr said:


> Awesome set





Coull3d said:


> Awesome detail
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app





Dean_Gretsch said:


> #2 is my favorite too. Nicely done.



Thank you!


----------

